# Newbie Here. Question about Drawer



## gregt848 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hello,
I recently got into woodworking and have been starting to do small projects. My latest project was to built a built-in three tier drawer next to the stove to better utilize the space. The drawer came out great, but now I have a question about the drawer face. What kind of wood and thickness do you reccommend? I am simply going to rout a round-over and paint it white to match the existing cabinets. Do I use a plywood like I did for the actual drawer? Sorry for the newbie question, but like I mentioned, I am just learning/beginning.
Thanks,greg


----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

If you are going to paint it use 3/4 poplar, you can use MDF but it will never hold up.


----------



## Lefthanded (Mar 21, 2009)

*Anything will work!*

greg...Use anything you want!!if it's ply just fill the edges with spackle or something, let it dry, sand it! Prime then paint...you done. 3/4" thick will work.:smile: Bob


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Greg,
I would go with the poplar too, just for the ease and quickness. Cut it to size, route the edge, sand it, paint it. Eliminated the filling. If you are only making the three fronts, that's probably less then an 8' piece, shouldn't cost you much.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## gregt848 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great, Thank You! Poplar it is. I is just actually one continuous draw front that has three drawers. Similar to those roll out cabinets, but I changed it up a little. Narrow, tall, deep space next to the stove needed to be better utilized. What size round over should I use?


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

If the rest of your cabinet drawers are rounded over match it. If they aren't I would use 3/8" or 1/2". Its all about what looks good to you.


----------

